# Grautöne in Raster für Offsetdruck umwandeln! Wie?



## jbee (25. März 2008)

Servus,

mein Problem ist folgendes:

ich habe einen Flyer entworfen, der schwarz und verschiedene Grautöne enthält. Die einzelnen Grauen Flächen möchte ich jetzt in Raster umwandeln, um alles in schwarz drucken lassen zu können.

Ich habe mal von einem Programm gehört, das so etwas kann, weiss aber nicht mehr, welches das war, kennt sich jemand damit aus?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2008)

Hi,
also du meinst bestimmt den Rasterbator.
Aber deine Druckerei rastert eigentlich so oder so schwarz um ein Grauwert zu erhalten. Das mußt eigentlich nicht du machen.

Gruß


----------



## jbee (26. März 2008)

Danke für den Tip, das Programm war es aber leider nicht. 
Ich hab das mal in einer Druckerei gesehen, da konnt man, ähnlich wie zb. bei Coreltrace, ein Bild (ich meine es  wäre schon eine Vektordatei gewesen) reinladen und dann als raster ausgeben lassen. 
Die Rastergröße konnte man da manuell einstellen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. März 2008)

Hi,
kann es sein das du vielleicht ein Programm für ein RIP meinst? Wie z.B. ApogeeX. 
In einem Rip wird eine Vektor- oder eine Rastergrafik (zur Auflösungsänderung) in eine Rastergrafik umgewandelt um sie  auf einem Drucker ausgeben zu können.

Aber könntest du mir vielleicht nochmal genau erklären wieso du die Grafik als Raster benötigst?

Gruß


----------



## jbee (27. März 2008)

Guten Abend,

das Rasterproblem habe ich jetzt gelöst, indem ich keine Graustufen bei dem Flyer verwende. Dennoch würde ich gerne dieses Programm finden. Diese ApogeeX könnte es sein, muss es allerdings erstaml irgendwo ziehen und testen.

Ich werde das für grobe Raster bei Siebdruckvorlagen nutzen, wenn es denn klappt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. März 2008)

Hi,
also ich glaube irgendwie das wir aneinander vorbei reden. Also Apgee X ist ein Programm für den Druckvorstufenworkflow. Deshalb meine Idee ob du vielleicht so ein Programm in der Druckerei gesehen hast. Weil eine andere Software (es gibt natürlich noch andere Softwaretitel in dem Druckvorstufenworkflowbereich) die bei einem Drucker eingesetzt wird wo man die Rastergröße und eventuell auch noch den Winkel einstellen können soll kenne ich nicht und macht jetzt auch nicht so viel Sinn.

Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht ganz warum du deine Graustufen in Rasterpunkte umwandeln mußt um nur mit Schwarz drucken zu können. Auch wenn du das jetzt umgangen hast.
Ich verstehe das aus dem Grund nicht weil jede graue Fläche ist eine gerasterte schwarze Fläche im Druck. Das wird aber in der Druckvorstufe vom Drucker oder entsprechendem Mediengestalter ect. erledigt. Da mußt du garnichts machen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (27. März 2008)

Ah, für Siebdruckvorlagen..
Die Datei liegt als Vektordatei vor ? Gibt es denn nicht in jedem anständigen Vektorprogramm auch eine Sammlung von gerasterten Schwarz(Grau)Tönen 
mit Angabe von Rasterart, Winkel und Deckung ?

Vielleicht wäre auch das Speichern mittels eines virtuellen Druckertreibers das Richtige ?
Ghostscript oder Raster Printer Driver.

mfg chmee


----------

